# popular kits



## wiscentral52 (Mar 26, 2005)

Can you tell me which are the most popular kits out there for TC racing? And what are the most needed spare parts? Thanks


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

the losi jrxs, the xray T2, FK05. the corally rdx. the Team associated TC4/ FTTC4. the tamiya 415 msx. mostly youll need suspension arms, steering knuckles, hub carriers, shock towers.


----------



## wiscentral52 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Let's not forget about the Schumacher Mi2 EC.


----------

